
Will This Fancy Metallic Glue Kill Soldering? - aceperry
http://motherboard.vice.com/read/will-this-fancy-metallic-glue-kill-soldering?trk_source=homepage-lede
======
hwstar
There's no mention of it's reworkability. If I want to replace a component
attached with Mesoglue, would I have to throw away the printed circuit board,
or is there some solvent you could use to free the part from the board?

